# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đà Nẵng

## VERE24735

Đại lý vé máy bay Hải Đăng. Nhà cung cấp chính thức Ve may bay di Da Nang giá rẻ nhất.Với hệ thống so sánh giá Vé máy bay đi Đà Nẵng phiên bản đặc biệt - Chúng tôi đảm bảo mang đến cho Quý khách những trải nghiệm dễ chịu. Vì vậy chỉ cần 01 lần nhấp chuột Quý khách có thể đặt cho mình 01 tấm vé máy bay đi Đà Nẵng với giá cực rẻ, thời gian bay hợp lý nhất.Bạn thử một lần nhấp chuột Bay247.vn . Quý khách sẽ thấy Hải Đăng thiết kế website này là để phục vụ dễ nhất cho bạn.*CHECK IN TẠI SÂN BAY ĐÀ NẴNG*(Bạn phải chuẩn bị một trong các loại giấy tờ sau để làm thủ tục lên máy bay)Đối với khách hang không mang quốc tịch Việt Nam:- Passport hoặc giấy thông hànhĐối với khách hàng là người mang quốc tịch Việt Nam Cần có một trong các loại giấy tờ dưới đây:- Hộ chiếu- Giấy chứng minh nhân dân (còn hiệu lực - Không quá 15 năm kể từ ngày cấp)- Giấy chứng minh, chứng nhận của các lực lượng vũ trang- Thẻ đại biểu Quốc hội việt nam.- Thẻ Đảng viên đảng cộng sản Việt Nam.- Thẻ nhà báo- Giấy phép lái xe ôtô, môtô còn thời hạn.- Thẻ kiểm soát an ninh hàng không Việt nam- Thẻ nhận dạng của các hãng hàng không Việt Nam.Đối với trẻ em khi làm thủ tục check in trên các chuyến bay trong nước cần tuân theo quy định sau:- Đối với trẻ em dưới 14tuổi phải có giấy khai sinh- Trường hợp trẻ em dưới một tháng tuổi chưa có giấy khai sinh thì phải có giấy chứng sinh- Đối với trẻ em được các tổ chức xã hội đưa về nuôi dưỡng phải có giấy xác nhận của tổ chức xã hội đóGiấy tờ của hành khách sử dụng khi làm thủ tục check in phải đảm bảo các điều kiện sau:- Còn giá trị sử dụng- Có ảnh đóng dấu giáp lai, trừ giấy khai sinh, giấy chứng sinh của trẻ em- Giấy xác nhận có giá trị sử dụng trong thời gian 6 tháng kể từ ngày xác nhận.- Đối với trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi đi máy bay một mình trên các chuyến bay trong nước, ngoài giấy tờ theo quy định còn phải có giấy cam kết của người đại diện theo pháp luật, phải đăng ký trước và được sự đồng ý của hàng không.*LƯU Ý*Thời gian kết thúc làm thủ tục lên máy bay đi Đà nẵng là 30 phút trước khi chuyến bay cất cánh. Tuy nhiên để không bị lỡ chuyến bay của mình. Chúng tôi khuyến nghị Quý khách nên có mặt tại sân tối thiểu trước 90 phút so với thời gian khởi hành ghi trên vé máy bay để làm thủ tục .*PHÒNG VÉ MÁY BAY HẢI ĐĂNG - NHÀ CUNG CẤP VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI ĐÀ NẴNG HÀNG ĐẦU VIỆT NAM  ĐẠI LÝ VÉ MÁY BAY HẢI ĐĂNG#260 Ung Văn Kiêm, P 25, Q Bình Thạnh, Tp. HCMTel: 08.3512 3395, 090 232 0303,  091 345 2121*www.bay247.vn

----------

